# FR: mot-tabou qui, avec le verbe intellectualiser, resteront dans l'histoire



## kfz2010

In the following sentence: 

*Mot-tabou* de l'incapacité dialectique *qui*, avec le verbe intellectualiser, dont l'acception péjorative fait de cette incapacité
mérite, *resteront *dans l'histoire de la langue les stigmates de notre obtusion à l'endroit du sujet. 

The subject of the sentence is mot-tabou, while the verb is resteront. Is the "mot-tabou" here singular or plural?

Thanks!


----------



## JClaudeK

kfz2010 said:


> The subject of the sentence is mot-tabou


Le sujet de "resteront" est "les stigmates (de notre obtusion à l'endroit du sujet)."


----------



## olivier68

Bonjour,

J'ai une autre lecture que celle de JClaudeK.

Pour moi "les stigmates" est le complément de "resteront".

Le verbe est au pluriel car le sujet n'est pas simplement "mot-tabou" (qui est bien un singulier), mais : "mot-tabou" + "avec [= et] le verbe intellectualiser".

Ce me semble plus clair en citant la phrase précédente ("mot-tabou" = "affectivité") :

"Que l'analyse vienne à surprendre sa faiblesse, il conviendra de ne pas se payer du recours à l'affectivité. Mot-tabou de l'incapacité dialectique qui, avec le verbe intellectualiser, dont l'acception péjorative fait de cette incapacité mérite, resteront dans l'histoire de la langue les stigmates de notre obtusion à l'endroit du sujet." [Jacques Lacan]


----------



## kfz2010

Thanks olivier68! Indeed it's qui + avec, such usage I never saw before.


----------



## olivier68

C'est du Lacan… je ne suis pas du tout spécialiste de son style, ni de psychanalyse. La syntaxe est compliquée. Une difficulté supplémentaire provient de ce qu'il semble s'agir de la retranscription écrite d'une conférence orale. On en trouve plusieurs versions : 
"[…] affectivité. Mot-tabou..."
"[…] affectivité, mot-tabou..."
"[…] affectivité, Mot-tabou..."

La formulation _qui + avec_ n'est pas si rare… mais j'avoue avoir des doutes quant à l'accord singulier/pluriel dans cette construction : 

Je suis venu avec mon père _qui_, avec sa tante, m'_avaient/avait_ offert cette voiture. (singulier ou pluriel ?)
Je suis venu avec mon père _lequel_, avec sa tante, m'_avait_ offert cette voiture. (singulier seul possible)


----------



## JClaudeK

olivier68 said:


> Le verbe est au pluriel car le sujet n'est pas simplement "mot-tabou" (qui est bien un singulier), mais : "mot-tabou" + "avec [= et] le verbe intellectualiser".



Oui, tu as raison. J'ai lu la phrase trop vite.


----------



## olivier68

Par contre, je m'interroge toujours (cf. #5) sur la pertinence du pluriel. Objectivement… je ne sais pas. Est-ce qu'il faut mettre un pluriel après un antécédent singulier complété postérieurement ? Ou bien s'en tenir au seul antécédent ?

---> Toi qui, avec tes amis, es venu ?
---> Toi qui, avec tes amis, êtes venus ?

 Personnellement, je penche pour le singulier…

Edit : "Toi qui es venu avec tes amis" : ça résout (partiellement) le problème


----------



## JClaudeK

olivier68 said:


> je m'interroge toujours (cf. #5) sur la pertinence du pluriel.


Ce n'est pas forcément pertinent,
mais, comme tu dis, c'est du Lacan ... .


----------



## nicduf

Si on "dégraisse" la phrase proposée on obtient "Mot-tabou qui, avec le verbe intellectualiser, resteront les stigmates...", il est clair que qui, sujet de resteront, a pour antécédent mot-tabou masculin singulier, le verbe rester devrait donc être au singulier mais alors qu'en serait-il de "stigmates"( qui n'est pas complément de resteront mais attribut du (ou des) sujet.
J'avoue comme  olivier68 ne pas trop savoir s'il faut le singulier ou le pluriel. Conclusion : si le sens de la phrase est clair (concernant les termes qui nous intéressent) elle est grammaticalement mal construite.


----------



## pointvirgule

olivier68 said:


> je m'interroge toujours [...] sur la pertinence du pluriel


Voici ce qu'en dit la BDL :


> Dans certains cas, la préposition _avec_ joue plutôt le même rôle que la conjonction _et_, exprimant une idée d’addition; on peut alors accorder le verbe avec les deux sujets. Cet accord est toutefois rare [...]. Dans le doute, il vaut mieux préférer l’accord avec le premier sujet uniquement.
> *Exemples :*
> - La directrice avec sa secrétaire *ont reçu* les candidats devant passer une entrevue. (ou : la directrice avec sa secrétaire *a reçu* les candidats)
> - La neige avec le vent *réduisent* la visibilité sur les routes. (ou : la neige avec le vent *réduit* la visibilité)


Évidemment, Lacan étant Lacan, il a choisi l'accord le plus rare...


----------



## olivier68

@nicduf : oui, c'est un attribut. J'ai utilisé le terme "complément" dans son sens le plus large, ne voulant pas complexifier une affaire déjà fort compliquée ;-)

@ ; : merci pour ces précisions et exemples BDL... cela me rassure un peu ;-)


----------



## Bezoard

Il peut aussi y avoir une attraction vers le pluriel en raison de l'attribut "stigmates" qu'on emploie plus souvent au pluriel qu'au singulier. "Resteront les stigmates" passe mieux que "restera les stigmates".


----------



## olivier68

Oui, Bezoard. C'est aussi une possibilité...
Cette phrase m'épuise et m'en renvoit à Boileau : "Ce que l'on conçoit bien…"

Lacan aura utilisé une tournure fort tortueuse.
Qu'il nous pardonne à tous, du coup, sinon de ne pas la comprendre, du moins la réinterpréter.

A mon sens, elle ne peut être exclue de son contexte, proche ou plus général.

J'ai toujours pensé que les écrivains écrivaient pour être "immédiatement" compris par tout le monde.


----------



## Itisi

kfz2010 said:


> obtusion à l'endroit du sujet


 C'est le problème, en effet ! L'effet Lacan. 

*Bezoard* a mis le doigt dessus, c'est à cause du pluriel des stigmates.  Sinon, il fallait le singulier.  'la neige avec le vent', ce n'est pas la même contruction qu'ici ; on pourrait remplacer 'avec' par 'et', mais pas possible ici... (Je suis entièrement de mon avis ! )


----------

